# I am so sorry



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry CP. I feel like an awful failure to the rescue world right now. Eden is missing. We had someone stay over last night to avoid the storm and we think he may have let her out on accident. We have searched the home, Rob has (and still is) outside searching the neighborhood for hours. You have no idea how much I am killing myself inside right now; I cannot help it. I promise I will come back and report anything as soon as I find out. I am in shock and my heart is breaking for her. I don't even know what else to say. I am so, so sorry.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

You are not a failure, you are just human. A mistake has been made. It doesn't undo all the months of hard work you have put in with Eden. I really hope you find her soon, just try not to beat yourself up. Concentrate on finding her, she can't have got too far. xxx


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

You are not a failure, you are human and things like this happen with dogs. Huggggss
You and Eden are in my thoughts! I hope you find her soon.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh no Kat. My heart is with you. Don't beat yourself up. Accidents happen. Just concentrate on trying to find her. Don't waste your energy on 'what ifs'. Just go with the here and now. You can't change what is done. Just move forward.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh, Please do not beat you self up to much. You do such, such wonderful work and an unthinkable accident has happened, as they unfortunately do sometimes. I agree with everyone else, she can't have gone far and she will no doubt be making her way back to all the love and care you have given her right now. Thinking of you, stay strong!


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Kat, my friend, you are an amazing woman. And Eden is your amazing girl. She will be found sweetheart, she would not go without belly rubs from her mama! Please keep strong, thinking of you xxxxx 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh no. Accidents happen, you can't blame yourself. Good luck, I am sure you will find her soon.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for you all,I hope she's found soon."HUGS"


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Kat, accidents happen to anyone and everyone. You are certainly no failure. You are a hero to the dogs you rescue. I'm so sorry this happened to you. I hope you find Eden safe and sound soon. Hugs.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I know you must be frantic.... I will pray for a quick find. Please keep us posted! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

You are not a failure. Things like this happen. I hope you find Eden soon Kat!


----------



## Gio (Mar 3, 2013)

Kat i am soo sorry  , but like everyone has said, don't beat yourself up over it just get a toy she loved that makes noise & squeak it around the neighborhood, ask neighbors and every one else out there. She will come back, she knows she is loved & in a great family don't lose faith/Hope! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Unfortunately Eden is blind and deaf, that is why Kat is extra worried.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

We are sorry, you have nothing to apologize for, you are such a great person and do amazing things.
I will be thinking about you and Eden, praying for her safe return.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Ember had got out of the yard and ran off once - we searched for hours and never found her until I looked and she was wriggling herself back into the yard! Don't give up hope. Did Eden have tags? Or was she microchipped? Maybe you could call the local shelter and see if they had picked her up by any chance. Look all around the neighborhood, and in any forest(s) or areas she may be hiding in. Ask neighbords or residents nearby if they've seen her, put up missing posters, etc. Trust me - you will find her! Hopefully safe and sound! You shouldn't beat yourself up so much. Mistakes and accidents happen!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Thinking of you and praying for Eden's safe return.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Lisa T said:


> Thinking of you and praying for Eden's safe return.


JUST what I was going to say and Lisa said it for me. I have faith you will find her!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LostLakeLua said:


> I am so sorry CP. I feel like an awful failure to the rescue world right now. Eden is missing. We had someone stay over last night to avoid the storm and we think he may have let her out on accident. We have searched the home, Rob has (and still is) outside searching the neighborhood for hours. You have no idea how much I am killing myself inside right now; I cannot help it. I promise I will come back and report anything as soon as I find out. I am in shock and my heart is breaking for her. I don't even know what else to say. I am so, so sorry.



Kat, you do not owe us an apology. I'm going to be frank with you...I consider
myself a nice person, I try to be kind to all people until they give me a reason
not to be, even then I forgive easily, but when it comes to animals' care I am
very strict, I don't put up with crap, and I don't tolerate abuse, neglect or
carelessness. You have done neither of these things, you love, pay attention
to, and care about your animals, this was a simple accident, THAT IS IT.
Forgive yourself and get your butt out there and search for your girl some
more, do not waste time being hard on yourself, it won't do any good, just
take action. I am behind you 100%, if you can think of anything I can help
you with just let me know, I understand I'm far, but if you need my help with
funds or anything you can think of just ask. You're a good girl Kat, but
accidents happen to even the best of people, the best thing you can do 
is put your energy and efforts to finding Eden. Hugs.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Just as LS would, I would also be willing to help. I may not be able to fund you for anything but I can help other ways. I could make you some lost posters or put up some posts on different websites, such as craigslist in your area, posting that she is lost.


----------



## Gio (Mar 3, 2013)

Kat I'm sorry i saw your post & just wanted to give you advice and to tell you not to give up I'm semi-new and didn't know Eden's condition, you'll Be in my prayers, I've had my last baby stolen from me by Some lady i didn't give up & he just appeared that same day day in my garage! Its not your fault!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Kat! I'm so so sorry to hear this about Eden! You are such a great mommy and I have a feeling you will find her! Don't give up, praying for her safe and quick return. Please don't blame yourself, you didn't do anything wrong love, these things happen. Hugs!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

EDEN HAS BEEN FOUND!!!!!! SHE IS SAFE!!!! A wonderful samaritan picked her up and kept her safe until she heard who she belonged to!!!! She is bringing her home tonight. OUR PRAYERS HAVE BEEN ANSWERED!!!!! <3 <3 <3

I have about a thousand billion more peopel to update; but had to let you guys know first!!! Will post pics ASAP!!!!! =D =D LOVE YOU ALL!!!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I knew it would be so.

So happy for all of you!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Brilliant! Thank goodness.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

LostLakeLua said:


> EDEN HAS BEEN FOUND!!!!!! SHE IS SAFE!!!! A wonderful samaritan picked her up and kept her safe until she heard who she belonged to!!!! She is bringing her home tonight. OUR PRAYERS HAVE BEEN ANSWERED!!!!! <3 <3 <3
> 
> I have about a thousand billion more peopel to update; but had to let you guys know first!!! Will post pics ASAP!!!!! =D =D LOVE YOU ALL!!!!


Oh dear God, I am so relieved you found Eden! I have been hoping and praying! God bless the samaratin that picked her up. Can't wait to see the pics! I am so happy for you and little Eden!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Yay! So happy for you xxxxx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I can sleep tonight,so pleased couldn't concentrate on the tv kept thinking of you all


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

What wonderful news ... hugs all round tonight!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I knew you would find her! Yay!! Congrats Kat. So glad to be reading this! Xox


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gio (Mar 3, 2013)

That is wonderful news!!!  so awesome kat !!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I didn't see this until I saw Michele's post on Facebook. I'm so sorry that Eden was lost but thank God that you found her and so quickly. Don't think yourself a failure for this lovely....you do so much good. Eden would have been way worse off without you. These things happen to everyone and it wasn't even you who let her out. Accidents happen xox


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank goodness, normalcy reigns supreme in CP land 

Now go and make up with yourself for the beat-up you gave!!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh! I was just about to post that hopefully someone found her and is just hanging onto her, trying to find you. I'm so happy that she was found. I bet that feels amazing!


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh that's fantastic news!! I knew she'd be back in time for belly rubs before bed!  

Give her lots of cuddles and kisses from her friends on CP xxxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

What a relief - you must be so happy to have her back, that was scary, but we are all human, so don't beat yourself up, just be happy that alls well that ends well


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Just saw this post and thankfully the happy ending!!! So sorry, Kat, you went through something like that! Like LS said, you didn't/don't owe the people of CP an apology, but I do appreciate the fact that you shared so we could care with you and cheer with you when she was found safely!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I just saw this and I am so glad that sweet Eden was found! Kat, you had nothing to apologize for. Things happen, people make mistakes. When these things happen, the last thing anybody should worry about is apologizing to us. I'm just glad she's safe and will be home soon. Don't beat yourself up, these thing happen. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bella & The Smidge's Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Just logged on too and saw this post. Sooooo relieved for you that she is safe and sound, what an awful thing to have to go through. Big hugs for the scare you had.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I, too, just saw this! Like LS said, you didn't owe anyone any apologies! So very glad she's back home! I figured someone would have picked her up! Luckily she is also being returned. 

I have a feeling someone's going to get some extra hugs and lovin tonight!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Amen! So happy she is home!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your support and kind words. I admit I am not the easiest on myself when situations happen... I am just so relieved she is home and safe!! She's already back to her normal self; we're just giving her small, frequent meals; and bones to keep her occupied and relieve stress!!


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Double shots of hugs all around tonight! So glad everyone is safe!. Welcome home Eden!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm so happy your beautiful girl is home safe. Lovely pictures. BIG hugs Kat.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hugs to both you and sweet Eden for me and Toby 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AmyQ (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank goodness she is safe!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Only just saw this and I was so glad to see Eden is home safe!

I know exactly how you felt, Winston accidentially got shut in a cupboard at my MIL's house and I spent the most frantic half hour of my life running up and down her street calling his name because I was sure he had got out. There is nothing quite like having them in your arms again after worrying like that.

Glad she and you are both ok


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I'm so glad you found her!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Phew thank goodness for her safe return. X


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Now how cool is that!!? I almost always read threads from the beginning to the last page before I comment, here I am thinking of what words of support I could give you and there was the post that you found her! I am so glad for you! I can imagine how relieved you are! These things happen but many times, like now, they have a happy end! Enjoy!!


----------



## FantasiaFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

Glad your baby came home safely


----------



## SamB (Feb 7, 2013)

I am so glad to hear she is safe xx


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Precious Eden bear  so pleased Hun xxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh my heart was in my throat reading this. I had to jump to the last post to see how it turned out. Thank good was your sweet little one is home. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

LostLakeLua said:


> EDEN HAS BEEN FOUND!!!!!! SHE IS SAFE!!!! A wonderful samaritan picked her up and kept her safe until she heard who she belonged to!!!! She is bringing her home tonight. OUR PRAYERS HAVE BEEN ANSWERED!!!!! <3 <3 <3
> 
> I have about a thousand billion more peopel to update; but had to let you guys know first!!! Will post pics ASAP!!!!! =D =D LOVE YOU ALL!!!!



I didn't see this thread until today, however, I was certainly very, very happy to read that she was found!:love8:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

So, so very happy she was found! :cheer:


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I've just read this and now I'm crying! Hugs to you all! Xxxxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

